# Suche neue Grafikkarte 100€ - 150€



## xxxsaladinxxx (27. November 2019)

*Suche neue Grafikkarte 100€ - 150€*

Hi Leute,

meine GeForce 770 ist leider hin.
Ich suche eine bessere Grafikkarte. Bzw Grafikkarten, die auf den aktuellen Stand sind aber günstig.
Jedenfalls besser als meine 770.

Gruss


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2019)

xxxsaladinxxx schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> meine GeForce 770 ist leider hin.
> Ich suche eine bessere Grafikkarte. Bzw Grafikkarten, die auf den aktuellen Stand sind aber günstig.
> ...


Nimm eine AMD RX 570 mit 8GB. Das ist bei weitem die stärkste Karte bis 150 Euro. Entsprechende Modelle gibt es ab 130€. Eine Nvidia GTX 1650 wäre im ähnlichen Preisbereich, die ist aber 15% langsamer und hat nur 4GB RAM. Eine GTX 1650 Super wäre schneller, kostet aber mindestens 170 Euro.

Oder ginge auch gebraucht?


----------

